# WV here. Saying hi.



## VintageHippie (Jan 19, 2013)

Just considering beekeeping at the moment. Not sure this is what I want to do yet. Lurking and reading at the moment.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Welcome VH, just do it, you'll love it.


----------



## DRAKOS (Oct 17, 2011)

If you love bees, go for it.
If you love money from bees, re-think about it.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## adwv (Jan 13, 2013)

Welcome, I'm from WV and new as well there is a class in Parkersburg on Feb 2nd for $23 . If you want more information let me know and I will get it too you.


----------



## VintageHippie (Jan 19, 2013)

adwv,

I'd love the class info. We live just below Parkersburg, so that is quite close to us. Thanks bunches!!

VH


----------



## VintageHippie (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the welcomes! We're looking to do this just for us.....no money makers here. We had a LOT of bees here at one time in the neighborhood and the man who maintained the hives was simply amazing. Well, he died and his family sold off his hives. My nephew took a couple and tried to re-start it all, but then he got transferred to Ohio taking his hives with him. 

Last year, we couldn't get decent honey in the neighborhood. We use a lot of honey, so we figured we'd just try to make our own. Nothing huge....we're thinking about 4 hives to start with. 

We're nowhere near ready for actually DOING this, but are ready to learn more to see if this is something we CAN or WANT to do, so this site will be very helpful for us, I'm sure.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome VH! The only way to make a small fortune beekeeping is to start with a large fortune.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome back atcha. Let us know if you need help. Read a lot of the site before asking questions. Use the search command and everyone will help you.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, look around for a beekeeping club in your area and go sit through a meeting. Good luck, its a blast


----------



## adwv (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry it took me so long. I have just been busy at work. Here is the link to the info about the bee expo in Parkersburg. http://www.angelfire.com/nb/movba/expo2013.html


----------

